# Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Review and the Carlos Toraño Single Region Serie Jalapa Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Review and the Carlos Toraño Single Region Serie Jalapa Review*

Today's reviews both take a closer glimpse at cigars from Carlos Toraño. The brand is known to put out quality cigars, so let's see if the Ca...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Review and the Carlos Toraño Single Region Serie Jalapa Review


----------

